# Stripping sandwiched form plywood



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

I am trying to "help-out" our forming/framing crew owner here. Partly out of sympathy, because he is so dumb and disorganized, partly just to help him get his work done faster.

He did some stair forming. Laid his form ply vertically, so it would be sandwiched between a block wall and the newly poured stairs. Instead of listening to our site forman, an placing strategic cuts in his form ply, he used full sheets. Then he left it for weeks, so the plywood could get nice and wet and swollen.

It isn't coming out of there. We require that he cut off the plywood that extends out of the form, between the block wall, so there is at least a recess that we can caulk.

We suggested using a reciprocal saw, and pulling, chiseling, or whatever means to get the remaining bits of plywood out.

Do you guys have any other suggestions? If there was something like a large freud trim saw, that might work.

He is working between concrete stairs and concrete block, so it is tough. Chain saw isn't going to work.

He has several stair forms to do.

Thanks for any tips or suggestions. it will reduce the whining I have to listen to.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

A fein detail saw might be the ticket- the blades are expensive, and you would probably ruin a couple running them into concrete like that, but from the sound of it, you aren't paying for this mistake?


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

sawzall and a chisel. Next time he wont use full sheets. I've had to clean up after someone did this on a previous commercial job i worked on. It was not fun.


----------



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks

I will try and upload some pics, so it is a little more easy to see what I am describing.


----------



## FramingFanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

could you set fire to the plywood?...or perhaps pour a can of pepsi on it... i hear that stuff will dissolve anything.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Possibly a roto-zip with some wood-cutting bits. 

Another thought, a small hand grinder with one of those wheels with the chainsaw style teeth that wood sculpters use. Even a hand grinder with a small carbide toothed blade - dangerous but effective.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

_Somebody_ needs to spec expansion
material in those locations,
and find a sub who knows what
he's doing. (Nice guying the blades is buy or not)
The MultiMaster would be great
if the other guy is buying the blades.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

firemike said:


> Possibly a roto-zip with some wood-cutting bits.
> 
> Another thought, a small hand grinder with one of those wheels with the chainsaw style teeth that wood sculpters use. Even a hand grinder with a small carbide toothed blade - dangerous but effective.


Having used a grinder with a saw blade on it, I cringe at the thought of running such a dangerous tool so close to a material like concrete. 

I suppose that if you have no concern for life or limb, it would probably work pretty well though.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

FramingFanatic said:


> could you set fire to the plywood?...or perhaps pour a can of pepsi on it... i hear that stuff will dissolve anything.


a can of gas was my first thought as well


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I third that for fire.

Or termites . . . :laughing:


----------



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts and suggestions.
I think we came to some similar conclusions Well I will leave it up to this guy. He has not supervised his crew properly.

Don't feel too sorry for him. He drives a hummer.

I don't know how stupid tradesmen end up making money sometimes...:jester:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

pm_sup said:


> Thanks for the thoughts and suggestions.
> I think we came to some similar conclusions Well I will leave it up to this guy. He has not supervised his crew properly.
> 
> Don't feel too sorry for him. He drives a hummer.
> ...


Because even dumber people
continue to hire them?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

if fire is used, please post photos!!!!!!


----------



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

neolitic said:


> Because even dumber people
> continue to hire them?


Yeah, my question exactly, Why do we hire these guys? I don't, but get to be saddled by them.
Bottom line, is they are cheap and that's what my superiors care about.



genecarp said:


> if fire is used, please post photos!!!!!!


It might make the concrete a little too black. I think it would be [email protected] hard to burn anyway. Maybe a plasma torch held there


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

pm, I didn't think that you were
at the top of the food chain. :laughing:


----------



## pm_sup (Feb 19, 2007)

neolitic said:


> pm, I didn't think that you were
> at the top of the food chain. :laughing:


Ha Ha, although it's sure implied when things go wrong...


----------

